# First BMW



## SpiesFL (Dec 27, 2021)

Hey guys - First post on the Forum and new BMW M4 owner. Had a few questions to throw out and get some help with. 
I picked up a 2015 M4 sight unseen. (probably a mistake but F'it, lifes short)
I dont know the history of the car of than whats on the carfax. I took it to BMW once I drove it back to Florida from Ohio. They were able to tell me it has VRSF Downpipes and a tune most likely. The mirrors fold and unfold when locking/unlocking so some coding has been done. 
The car wasnt giving any major code issues when they looked at it.

BUT

The Transmission seems like its shifting kinda of rough when I go into reverse and back into drive. So I most likely be looking to get it serviced at the very least. I keep getting a transmission temperature warning for about 10-20 seconds then it goes away,

My biggest question is, not knowing exactly how it was tuned after the DP install, should I be looking to get another tuner to look at the tell me if it should be tuned again? The check engine light is also coming and going.

Im also having an issue with the Park assist function. Every time I go into reverse I get an error saying Park assist not available. I dont care about the function I just want the damn message to go away every time. Is it possible to disable park assist?


----------

